# Winter Outlook 2010-2011



## k123 (Aug 27, 2010)

Check out this winter forecast.  The website is going to be updated in September and October.  Click on the link to read all the details.

http://www.weatheradvance.com/winter-outlook-2010-2011


----------



## k123 (Sep 8, 2010)

This forecast got updated.  Its looking like above average snowfall for all of the northeast.  In the video the guy says there will be more light and fluffy snow(aka powder) than wet heavy snow that we had last year 

http://www.weatheradvance.com/winter-2010-2011-outlook

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgrRz5uhYTU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2010)

i don't usually put faith in these forecasts but will gladly accept colder and snowier than last year.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 8, 2010)

Snowier and colder than last year = average.

At least for Northern New England.


----------



## k123 (Sep 8, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Snowier and colder than last year = average.
> 
> At least for Northern New England.



It says snowier (about 5-15" above average) and colder than average, but as gmcunni said you can't really trust these forecasts


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2010)

k123 said:


> It says snowier and colder than average, not snowier and colder than last year, but as gmcunni said you can't really trust these forecasts



the new link you posted says "than last year"

bottom line - more snow = more better, less snow = less better. rain = sucks


----------



## mondeo (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah, yes. Weather forecasting by MS Paint.


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2010)

Cartoon maps are sweet. :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2010)

Either way, based on those maps, they seem to be thinking that we're in for a bunch of Alberta Clipper type storms, some of which *could* explode once they hit the waters of the Atlantic and bring big snows, and some of which will just scoot quickly off the coast and not produce much.

Also based on that map, they're thinking that the Gulf of Mexico and the classical Nor'easter won't be in play too much as the primary storm track

The Alberta Clipper track can produce if the reach the waters of the Atlantic, although if they turn into a "Great Lakes Cutter", then we're on the warm side of the storm


----------



## billski (Sep 9, 2010)

Snow = f (beer * 2)


----------



## billski (Sep 9, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Ah, yes. Weather forecasting by MS Paint.


  But they don't seem to be able to keep the coloring within the lines.  Musta flunked kindergarten.


----------



## billski (Sep 9, 2010)

It is so nice to have daytime high temps 20 degrees cooler than a week ago.  20 down, 40 to go...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2010)

billski said:


> It is so nice to have daytime high temps 20 degrees cooler than a week ago. 20 down, 40 to go...


 

I will be switcnijng from the golf snd tennis hats in the truck to the hockey and skiing caps soon.  Right around the time the site goes blue.


----------



## k123 (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's accuweather's video on the winter forecast.  It came out on 10/4.
They are saying that there will be more ice and mixed precip. than snow:sad:

http://www.accuweather.com/video/624911608001/2010--2011-winter-forecast.asp


----------



## billski (Oct 10, 2010)

k123 said:


> Here's accuweather's video on the winter forecast.  It came out on 10/4.
> They are saying that there will be more ice and mixed precip. than snow:sad:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/video/624911608001/2010--2011-winter-forecast.asp



Well that was entertaining.   Mid Atlantic to have a dicy winter with wild temp swings producing snow, rain, ice.  Northernmost New England, from Burlington Vt to Caribou ME 
  will see all snow.  Long term consensus is that we could have a snowy start in December.  So get your holiday shopping done now.  :-?  Gotta love LTFs.


----------



## KingM (Oct 18, 2010)

k123 said:


> Here's accuweather's video on the winter forecast.  It came out on 10/4.
> They are saying that there will be more ice and mixed precip. than snow:sad:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/video/624911608001/2010--2011-winter-forecast.asp



Sounds great for Vermont.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 20, 2010)

Just saw a snippet of Joe Bastardi's updated winter forecast.  Say what you want about him but give him credit for last years forecast cause he nailed it.  Anyway according to what I saw (not the whole thing) it looks like he is predicting a decent winter for I-80 north.  (Pocono's north).  Maybe some ice but thats par for the course.  Just the kind of thing this northeastern skier wants to hear.  Lets hope he's correct.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 21, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Just saw a snippet of Joe Bastardi's updated winter forecast.  Say what you want about him but give him credit for last years forecast cause he nailed it.  Anyway according to what I saw (not the whole thing) it looks like he is predicting a decent winter for I-80 north.  (Pocono's north).  Maybe some ice but thats par for the course.  Just the kind of thing this northeastern skier wants to hear.  Lets hope he's correct.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



The full report came out today.  The map looks like the dividing line will be closer to the Mass Pike.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 21, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> The full report came out today.  The map looks like the dividing line will be closer to the Mass Pike.



That map is fine with me.  I like seeing it snow the most in Northern New England.  Even though its in the "battle zone" the Pocono's (home area) should be just fine because its snowmaking dependent anyway.  Just give us some shots of cold air and we'll be fine.  The 2 areas that caught my eye and brought a smile to my face were Northern Vermont and Utah which are my planned travel destinations this year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> The full report came out today.  The map looks like the dividing line will be closer to the Mass Pike.



That's fine with me.  My wife already asked me to put the snow tires on.  Kinda like a  reverse groundhog day...


----------



## KingM (Oct 22, 2010)

You *bet* I'll take that forecast.


----------



## billski (Oct 22, 2010)

while I'm not a big fan of *uweather, I'll take any forecast that is optimistic.  I printed out the graphics and plan to tout them at the next club meeting!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 22, 2010)

KingM said:


> You *bet* I'll take that forecast.



KingM:

Hoping to come visit you this year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Sky (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, according to this link, we are in for a snowier and colder start.

Let's hope the January haw prediction is off.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2010/10/28/weather-experts-predict-winter-forecast/


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2010)

Sky said:


> Well, according to this link, we are in for a snowier and colder start.
> 
> Let's hope the January haw prediction is off.
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2010/10/28/weather-experts-predict-winter-forecast/



I <heart> provacative headlines like that!
*Weather Experts Predict Lots Of Snow This Winter

*
I'm stockpiling vacation days and keeping my weather page at the ready.  Word to the wise: be flexible if you can! If you can't, call in sick.

I need a "Sorry, I'm snowbound and stuck at the resort." day...


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like a bookend winter to me.  Good start, mild middle, good end.  I'll take it if March pans out.  The last 2 March's have been dissappointing so we're due.   Remember +1 in January is still not warm. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2010)

*Roger Hill*

I'm surprised nobody cited Roger Hill's prognosis for this winter.






Me thinks Rivercoil is perfectly positioned this winter!


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2010)

Herb Noyes is also out with his prognostication.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 7, 2010)

billski said:
			
		

> Me thinks Rivercoil is perfectly positioned this winter!


I am nearly perfectly positioned. I reposition myself where ever it snows the most.  As long as it doesn't snow when I can't take a certain day off... I'll be there, where ever there is on any given day.


----------



## hammer (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hope he's wrong*

Harvey Leonard is predicting a less severe winter for SNE:

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/weather/25802401/detail.html

He does "qualify" his forecast with the following statement:



> However, the big wild card is whether or not frequent "Blocking Weather  Patterns" develop in Canada, particularly in Eastern Canada.  When this  happens, cold High Pressure builds in Eastern Canada, keeping us colder  and forcing the storm track farther to the south, often resulting in a  colder and snowier winter for us.  But, forecasting this well ahead of  time has little skill, so this cannot be determined.


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I am nearly perfectly positioned. I reposition myself where ever it snows the most.  As long as it doesn't snow when I can't take a certain day off... I'll be there, where ever there is on any given day.



you need to open a store branch in Waterbury, VT.  There's this little thing about state boundaries that would have to be worked first....  :razz:


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 16, 2010)

*Jay Forecast - Above, possibly much above normal snowfall around 380 + inches*

More complete forecast from Roger Hill over on the Jay site.



> Monday, November 15th
> 
> Jack pot snows for Jay for the 2010-2011 winter season. In fact we might see much above normal snowfall this season as a whole, depending on the large scale flow of storms and colder air masses circulating in across the relatively warm waters of the Great Lakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2010)

Love to see something similar for the Mount Washington Valley.


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 16, 2010)

JPTracker said:


> More complete forecast from Roger Hill over on the Jay site.



Last night, I dreamt that I called in to Roger Hill's talk-radio weather station, to talk about his predictions for the winter, and his website which gave all the good info about long range forecasts -- over the conversation he realized he had some of his "top secret intel", aka the weather forecasts you pay for or subscribe to out on his public website...   He realized the mistake and locked up all the good forecast info, and I ruined it for all of us looking for the best forecast information on the cheap --

luckily, it was just a bad dream, and he still gets paid by Jay.   Thanks for posting


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 16, 2010)

billski said:


> you need to open a store branch in Waterbury, VT.  There's this little thing about state boundaries that would have to be worked first....  :razz:


Ironically, a few months after I accepted my current job, a position at Norwich University opened up. Worst decision I ever made in my life was not staying put for just a little while longer. Probably would have ended up living in the Waterbury area had it gone that way.


----------

